# Rough Sawn Farm Table



## Curly54 (Jul 30, 2011)

OK starting my endeavor today to get all that I need for a farm type table I'm going to build. I've picked up some red oak that was sitting in a barn for a few years I was told, now sitting in my barn for 6 months or so. I was able to get some pretty flat pieces of 6/4 10"-12" wide x 12' out of the pile. Table will only be 7'long. Some questions.
I'm am going to keep the rough saw as virgin as possible for the top and benches, it was cut with a 36" saw and looks really awesome. 
The legs being joined will most likely be like LolaRanch did or metal that bracing I will make, NP there.
Joining the top is one problem, I've read so many different ideas I've been confused which isn't hard now a days.:huh:
Trying to stay as old school and original as I can will just gluing the boards together be OK?
Then finishing the top, I've never finished anything this rough and don't know if poly's will work or look very well. Any opinions will be appreciated?
Lastly is connecting the top to the apron which will be rough sawn 2"x4" with cross supports. I have read no glue to allow it to move, some say glue it to death and screw it to death. Which shall I do? 
Thanks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Edge gluing is all you need. It's more than enough. Proper edge jointing is far more important than any other considerations there.

These few threads come to mind and may be helpful. I'm sure someone else will provide a few more thread links as this comes up pretty often. Don't let that stop you from asking specific questions about your project after though!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/table-terminology-30386/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/dining-table-design-question-30550/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/legs-table-top-26404/

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Curly54 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow :thumbsup: wonderful sights as I said I like the way Lola Ranch attaches his legs. I also like the Z clips easily made from old metal laying around. 
Do you think Z clips made of wood would work? 
Thanks I will wait for more input and now have some direction, before I start something I like having everything available.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't follow ya on the wooden Z clips. Use wooden buttons...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

